# 1st EPK class tomorrow!



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2005)

Just a note to say *HELLO* to all! I resume my martial arts journey tomorrow under Professor Willy Aguilar's "Pearl of Wisdom Kenpo Karate School" in Cypress, CA.

My past experience is in Master Dave German's T.A.I. system under Master Ray Snider. I look forward to with enthusiasm to all of the insight provided on this forum!

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  You'll find a bunch of Kenpo practitioners here and at KenpoTalk.com!

Enjoy.


----------



## MJS (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay and please feel free to ask any questions you may have!

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2005)

*Have a great first class Kevin and Welcome to the Board~!!

Enjoy 

~Tess*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to MT.  There are more kenpoists here than bees in a hive   I'm sure you will find the board a marvelous resource.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome and let us know how the class went.
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome, and good luck!

What's T.A.I.?


----------



## Gemini (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Kevin. Good luck with your first class.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Welcome, and good luck!
> 
> What's T.A.I.?


 
*Thank you all* for the welcome and well wishes! My first class was a success... meaning, *I made it without passing out!* artyon: 

This is going to be fun!

Here is some information on the T.A.I system, which I enjoyed also. Thanks again!

Kevin

Taken from Master German's "Kenpoman" website:

*"...David German, founder of the TAI (Transition Action, Incorporated) Kenpo/Karate/Kung Fu system.* 

_[SIZE=-1]David German is determined in his belief that he could prove the credibility of classical Kung Fu by fusing it to the non-classical arts of boxing and hardcore grappling. At age twelve he earned a black belt in Jiu Jitsu from Sensei Kimura of the now-defunct Japanese Youth Center in West Covina, California. At that time Al Thomas' Budokan Academy in nearby El Monte was special to American martial artists as the Mecca of Malibu Beach is to surfers. It was here that he began study with Sifu Leonard Lum of San Francisco via Hong Kong, who taught him the systems of Sil Lum Kung Fu, White Tiger (Bok Fu Pai), White Hair, White Eyebrow (Bok Mei Pai), Chin Na and Chuan Fa. He did find time in those formative years to study with Ed Parker of American Kenpo, earning a black belt and eventually owning two studios with Parker at the age of sixteen.[/SIZE]_[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=-1]Here is some of David German's philosophy on TAI...[/SIZE] _​
_[SIZE=-1]"I view teaching as a way to utilize various psychological gestalt techniques," he says, using the term that means "form" in German (no pun intended), or the integration of patterns into a valuable whole. "We may begin with Kenpo, then a weapon, shift to a Sil Lum form--when the student's energy has peaked in those arts, we may introduce Boxing, Grappling, Chin Na, blending the whole to become a complete fighting method. We have no basics in TAI Karate. Knowledge is our basics."[/SIZE] _
_[SIZE=-1]"In TAI Karate we may box to open against an attacker, then flow into Kenpo, then Sil Lum to Chin Na, then grapple to finish the fight." ..."[/SIZE]_


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 3, 2005)

welcome to Martialtalk
I'm happy you enjoyed your first class.  Welcome to the wide world of martial arts, may you journey be filled with wonder and learning


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2005)

Thnaks for the info., and congratulations on a successful first class!

Hmmm, I know white eyebrow and white tiger kung fu, but not white hair...


----------



## still learning (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums .............Aloha


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 5, 2005)

kevin I'm lad the first class went great. Keep up the training.
Terry


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2005)

Once again... THANKS!

Kevin


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm a little late, but congrats on the 1st step of what I hope will be the journey of a lifetime for you, Kevin. :asian:

Oh yeah, & welcome to MT.   Feel free to check out KenpoTalk when you have the time as well.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 6, 2005)

Welcome Kevin and Congrats!


----------

